

Internet powered rapid microcontroller development - timthorn
http://mbed.org/

======
jws
Interesting board. It has ethernet, usb, and can as native interfaces plus the
usual sort of stuff one might expect of a microcontroller. 64k ram, 512k flash
so it can go places the Arduino can't.

At $50 I'd have ordered two on my first visit to the page to have ready for my
next project, but $100 seems steep.

~~~
timthorn
The boards are currently on offer at $60 for preorders from Digikey.

------
martey
<http://mbed.org/tour/#compiler>

Does anyone think the benefits of online compilation outweigh the possible
problems (site downtimes, the company going out of business, etc.)?

